# BOTP (R) London



## banksant (1 Oct 2004)

Is anyone going on the BOTP (R) in London starting November 19, 2004?

Thanks


----------



## Griswald DME (2 Oct 2004)

banksant said:
			
		

> Is anyone going on the BOTP (R) in London starting November 19, 2004?
> 
> Thanks



No, I don't think anyone is going. (insert snicker here)


----------



## banksant (8 Oct 2004)

Hi will Ron from 31 CER (Waterloo) Message me again (email ) please and leave you email address. All I have is your message and the name Ron, so I cannot reply to your question.   I am still trying to find out how to reply to personal message through this boad.   I did follow the reply link in the message, but I just get back to this page and there is no evidence of your message. 

Thanks


----------

